# 75 gallon



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys, I live on the second story of an apartment built in the 1970's. It is in good shape and it doesn't seem rickety at all. I'm getting a 75 and I'm wondering if there could be any problems at all with it weighing too much.







What do you think?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Not as long as it's against an outside wall. I have a 110g and a 75g in an upper 70's building also.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Cool! Thanks a lot. So, should I upgrade to a 110?? Haha. I better stick to the 75. I can't wait! I'm might get a black rhom or a school of caribas. Could I put 2 black rhom's in a 75? How many caribas could I put in there? Thanks!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey that all dependds on the construction of the building really... best way to find out is just to ask the landLord or if you know the contract company that built the building then ask them...
... but as long as it ios not a lower class building then you should be ok.... good luck


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I had my 125 on the second floor and seemed fine. A 75 gallon will only weigh about 600-650lbs tops thats including stand and gravel.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

2 rhoms in a 75g? umm... no. Rhoms must be kept individually.
3 caribe maybe but, even that's a little tight.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a 90 gallon,125 gallon two ten's a 29 gallon and a 55 gallon in the same room of and old house(built in the 1800's) and it seems fine


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 80 gallon tank on the fifth floor of a late 19th century warehouse. No probs at all.
My landlord told me the floor could easily hold a 2000 pound tank, but I don't think I'll risk that (just the image of hundreds of gallons of water flowing through the entire building gives me the shivers...)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> 3 caribe maybe but, even that's a little tight.


I think he could get 5 in there. Thats 15 gallons a fish.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldnt put more than 3 cariba in a 75g you would be asking for trouble. Think of it this way a 125g tank running with water, rocks fish etc etc, would weigh 1600lb max, so that is like saying your floor cant hold 8 people in there


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Ummmmm, no math wiz here, like Sir Nate, but this is 1600 lbs centered in one area of the room. What happens when you add 8 people in the other side of the room on a floor that may not be designed to hold this kind of weight? hmmm? I personally don't think you will have a problem, but I would stick with putting tank where the weight might be better centered over a joist for support. Otherwise, I don't see much of a problem so long as it don't go crashing through your below neighbors pad. Been known to happen, but rare by today's building code.


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

yes that is what serapaygo was saying, put the tank in the corner of the room, and you can put a board under it to divide the weight


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

put the tank against an outside wall on a board as alread said and rawl bolt the stand to the wall for xtra support, it will go nowhere then! i,ve done that in the past.








:nod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

even if the floor does support a 125g just think of years later... there could be some serious warping in the floor...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah I meant put it against a wall too, corners are best since that is the stongest part in your walls, I was just trying to give an analogy


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

u can put 4 8" cariba in ther no problem i have a 8" red and 4 4" cariba and there fine


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

RHOM said:


> u can put 4 8" cariba in ther no problem i have a 8" red and 4 4" cariba and there fine


Trust me I have 4 Cariba in a 125g that are 10" each and there isnt enough room, they fight ALOT


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> RHOM said:
> 
> 
> > u can put 4 8" cariba in ther no problem i have a 8" red and 4 4" cariba and there fine
> ...


even if they where in a 200+ gallon they may still fight, that has nothing to do with there not being enough room. 4 8-10" fish in a 125 gallon is not overcrowding.


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

Water weighs 8.3 lbs/gal. the 75 gallon tank will weigh 622.5 lbs. Then you have to add the weight of your tank. Decide whether this is an acceptable weight for your apartment, but it should be


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> > 3 caribe maybe but, even that's a little tight.
> 
> 
> I think he could get 5 in there. Thats 15 gallons a fish.


Let me guess...you've never kept caribe before?


----------

